# מורשה לעומת מורשת



## LXNDR

?האם אלה לגמרי נרדפות וחליפיות או שיש מקרים כאשר אחת יותר נכונה או מועדפת​


----------



## slus

אלה שתי מילים בעלות משמעות שונה, למרות שלשתיהן יש את אותו שורש.
מורשת היא מילה די נפוצה בעברית, והיא פחות או יותר מילה נרדפת למסורת.
מורשה היא מילה מאוד לא נפוצה והיא משמשת לתיאור ירושה, בדרך כלל של נחלה.


----------



## LXNDR

אז האם נכון להגיד שמורשת זה רק מורשה רוחנית ואילו מורשה עצמה היא רק חומרית כמו למשל עתיקות​


----------



## slus

אני חושבת שעתיקות הן יותר בגדר מורשת מאשר מורשה. מורשת לא חייבת להיות רוחנית. יש גם אתרי מורשת.
נראה לי שכדי שתהיה מורשה צריכים להיות יורשים. לעתיקות בדרך כלל אין יורשים.


----------



## LXNDR

?זאת אומרת מורשה היא לא נחלת הכלל, כמו מסורת של עם זה או אחר, נכון
כאשר בודקים במילונים אז הן נראות פחות או יותר נרדפות אבל כנראה יש הבדל בשכיחות ושימושיות כמו שאת אומרת​


----------



## slus

התכוונתי שמורשה היא נחלה כמו חלקת קרקע שמורישים מהורים לילדים, אבל האבחנה שלך מדוייקת. 
גם במילה נחלה משתמשים בהשאלה לתאר מסורת.


----------



## LXNDR

הבנתי, תודה
כדי לא להתפדח אימנע לפי שעה מלהשתמש במורשה​


----------



## slus

אלא אם תשיר(?) את השיר הקלאסי הזה:

הוי, ארצי! מולדתי!


----------



## LXNDR

slus said:


> אלא אם תשיר(?) את השיר הקלאסי הזה:
> 
> https://he.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/הוי,_ארצי!_מולדתי!



אה, זה לבטח, חחחח
 הקשבתי לשיר בביצוע של הגבעטרון​


----------

